# Jasmine Tookes walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (19x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Nov. 2017)

Hottie! :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Hottie! :thumbup: :thx:


Finde ich auch!


----------



## syriaplanum (26 Nov. 2017)

ein Traum in black


----------



## lovebox (21 Dez. 2017)

Thanks for Jasmine!


----------

